# Comment importer un mp3 de l'ipod sur mon ordi???



## 800007 (1 Juin 2003)

La question est ds le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je comprends pas comment faire pour ramener un morceau que j'ai sur un portable copié sur un ipod pour le mettre sur une tour ??????

Help

PS: les mp3 importés par itunes ne sont pas visibles directement sur le disque du ipod. Comment faire pour les voir sans passer par itunes.


----------



## Arthemus (2 Juin 2003)

C'est tout à fait normal.
Apple empèche cette fonctionnalité pour que le ipod ne soit pas accusé d'être utilisé pour détourner de la musique.

Néanmoins il existe des petits logiciels qui permettent de faire ce que tu veux.
De mémoire il y en a un qui s'appelle ipod2itunes.

Mais je te conseille plutôt de faire des recherches sur ce même forum car cette question a été plusieurs fois abordée


----------



## 800007 (2 Juin 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a pas mieux que ipod.itunes ou xpod? L'un est un shareware à 30 euros et le second n'est pas trés pratique car on peut rapatrier qu'une chanson à la fois et le classement est merdique


----------



## goumie (2 Juin 2003)

Mais Ipod.Itunes vaut largement ses 30 euros :
très simple à utiliser, très efficace aussi pour pallier
ce bridage agaçant de l'Ipod.


----------



## 800007 (2 Juin 2003)

J'ai trouver deux sharewares bien moins chers: Xpod et Podmanager.

A vous de voir


----------

